# SLP LM1 or Flowmaster 40



## 04GTOGIRL (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I need your help. I wanted to increase my HP w/out the loss of torque so people recommended the Flowmaster 40. I changed out my SLP LM1for the Flowmaster 40 and I am not happy. Does anyone know if the Flowmaster gives more HP then the SLP? I don't feel it ... everyones opinion would be Greatly Appreciated!


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

putting exhaust on is not gunna give u tht much of a noticable difference in hp. need to do other stuff also. personal opinion on flowmasters, they'll rot away in 2-3 yrs. stainless steel is the way to go. im a welder an can garentee u tht


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

*cough*get a Bassani*cough*


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I've never seen anyone report a power gain from swapping mufflers.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The lm weighs less and flows more. It might give you a hp over the flowmaster.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't think you would have found anyone on here suggesting Flowcrapster. Let me guess the people who suggested the Flow's to you all had it on their car, huh?

The exhaust on these cars will hardly give you a noticeable gain in power mostly sound. It might be a "placebo" effect on you. The car is quiter now its slower type thing.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

just installed my spintech catback yesterday....AWESOME! recommend it to any1


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm going to keep my stock catback for a while. I need to take it in soon so I can have the bung for my wideband installed, and I'll ask what they charge to replace the resonator with an X pipe. The resonator delete sounds much better than any muffler delete/axleback I've heard.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

SLP LM1 or Flowmaster 40?

Personally I'll say neither because I don't like loud, obnoxious exhausts. That's why I went with Magnaflow.


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

yea i do love the quality and tone of magnaflow, but it is a little to quiet for my taste with everything else being stock. im switching my magnaflow mufflers out for some spintech pro streets until i get headers farther down the road. then i might switch back to the magna muffs because the sound of magnaflow and headers is damn near perfect.


----------

